# Regardless of if you believe in God or not...



## WaltL1 (Aug 6, 2015)

Gotta feel sorry for this kid....


> A.B. said he had and asked what he had done wrong,"





> http://www.sheknows.com/parenting/a...punishes-kid-because-of-his-religious-beliefs


It must be really confusing for kids these days being caught in the middle of such a divisive subject.


----------



## hummerpoo (Aug 6, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> Gotta feel sorry for this kid....
> 
> 
> It must be really confusing for kids these days being caught in the middle of such a divisive subject.



With the heavily filtered info available to us it is unlikely that we will ever know the whole truth about what happened and why, but it sure looks like the kid's needs are not at the top of anybody's current priority list.

http://www.21alive.com/news/local/Fort-Wayne-Community-Schools-releases--320671652.html


----------



## 660griz (Aug 7, 2015)

His Parent's forgot the most important lesson. "Keep it to yourself."


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 7, 2015)

hummerpoo said:


> With the heavily filtered info available to us it is unlikely that we will ever know the whole truth about what happened and why, but it sure looks like the kid's needs are not at the top of anybody's current priority list.
> 
> http://www.21alive.com/news/local/Fort-Wayne-Community-Schools-releases--320671652.html


Sure you have to take all these stories with a grain of salt. The truth is probably somewhere in the middle.
But what is true is that you have 2 kids who end up on  opposite ends, put there by their parents, of the "belief scale" and end up thinking they did something wrong and getting their feelings hurt.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 7, 2015)

660griz said:


> His Parent's forgot the most important lesson. "Keep it to yourself."


Yep.
Of course the kids wondering "why cant I talk about this"?


----------



## smokey30725 (Aug 7, 2015)

As a Christian working in a secular setting, I have always been taught that my actions will demonstrate my convictions much more effectively than my words ever will. If the story is accurate, this teacher went WAY over the line in my opinion and should suffer the consequences. 

Edit:
Upon reading the school's statement, it seems there may be more to it. Not sure we will ever know what actually happened, but I stand by my statement that actions always speak louder than words.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 7, 2015)

smokey30725 said:


> As a Christian working in a secular setting, I have always been taught that my actions will demonstrate my convictions much more effectively than my words ever will. If the story is accurate, this teacher went WAY over the line in my opinion and should suffer the consequences.
> 
> Edit:
> Upon reading the school's statement, it seems there may be more to it. Not sure we will ever know what actually happened, but I stand by my statement that actions always speak louder than words.


Unfortunately for you guys, in general what the public sees is whats on the news or on TV.
Your positive (but only seen by a few) actions cant compete with the nonsense of a Creflow Dollar or a Benny Hinn or a Warren Jeffs or a few Priests or the lady who kills her kids because God told her to or ...........


----------



## stringmusic (Aug 7, 2015)

Another reason my wife and I have and will sacrifice many things  to send my kids to a private Christian school.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 9, 2015)

stringmusic said:


> Another reason my wife and I have and will sacrifice many things  to send my kids to a private Christian school.



My experience with private school has been worth every penny.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 9, 2015)

> Originally Posted by stringmusic
> Another reason my wife and I have and will sacrifice many things to send my kids to a private Christian school.





JB0704 said:


> My experience with private school has been worth every penny.


Im curious.
Handled professionally/intelligently this could have been an excellent opportunity to teach a very valuable life lesson
about living in a world of differing opinions and how to be respectful of those differing opinions without abandoning your own beliefs. 
I think we would agree that could have been a lesson that could have a huge positive "real world" impact on their future life.
Instead what these kids got was -
sue the other person
dont talk about it
did I do something wrong
hurt feelings
imagine the conversations of the parents of each kid once they got home - im guessing neither side had anything good to say about the other side.
So my question is - 
any concern that your kids are missing out on these type of lessons?
Is that where you as parents step in?
Maybe there is even a class on this subject? (i have no idea)


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 10, 2015)

WaltL1 said:


> I think we would agree that could have been a lesson that could have a huge positive "real world" impact on their future life.



Yes, we do.



WaltL1 said:


> imagine the conversations of the parents of each kid once they got home - im guessing neither side had anything good to say about the other side..



Likely.  But, I am not justifying the reaction of either.  My comments was aimed at my preference for private education.  Ultimately, because it gives me more control.  I view education as the parents' responsibility, and the school, public, private, home, etc. is simply the tool used to accomplish that goal.  For those reasons, I find a private school much more effective than if I was attempting to use a public system.  My reasons for using private education have a lot more to do with advanced curriculum and environmental controls than religious doctrine.



WaltL1 said:


> So my question is -
> any concern that your kids are missing out on these type of lessons?
> Is that where you as parents step in?
> Maybe there is even a class on this subject? (i have no idea)



My son is in 10th grade, and has taken a few apologetics courses along the way so far.  However, as I stated above, the school is a tool I use to educate my kids, but not the "end all" of their education.  I am not depending on the school to teach them how to handle everything, nor do I want to.  

If my kid was seperated for 3 days based on a religious belief, I would be all kind-of upset about it.  Additionally, if my son or daughter complained that a person of opposing beliefs had shared as much, and hurt their feelings in the process, I would feel as if I was failing them too.


----------



## WaltL1 (Aug 11, 2015)

JB0704 said:


> Yes, we do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> My reasons for using private education have a lot more to do with advanced curriculum and environmental controls


I dont think there is any question about whether thats a step above public schools


----------

